# heat storke



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

did you know you can get heat stroke from sitting in a window for 5 hours painting? lol i learned this the hard way. I was painting a american flag on my window in tempra paint. after hour four i did take a break lol and then went right back to hidding the stars smiley faces. It was the only stamp i could find the right size. well i kinda passed out for awile. LOL neighbor stood there laughing damm lady


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I trust you had no lasting ill effects, jennie. Your story gave me a laugh, although I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time. Did you finish your flag?


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

what a even bigger laugh? when i finished it I Relized it was BACKWARDS! god was i angry. well after 6 hours of scraping the paint off the window, i recruted my mom and FORCED her to help me redo it. it looks great. when i get my digital camera fixed i will post a photo on my website.


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

Sorry about your getting sick while attempting to be patriotic. The sun is very powerful and even coming through a window, it can dehydrate you. The main thing is to drink plenty of water . . . ALL THE TIME, especially when you're working intensely. I had that happen early in life while outside participating in a church picnic service when I was 11. My eyes went blurry and when it was time to stand again, I couldn't get up because I knew I'd faint so I just stayed on my knees while my playmates were hunching me to get up during the service. After it was over I got something cold to drink. I had been running through the forest preserves before the service and was probably dehydrated, but in 1960, people didn't think children got dehydrated while playing. Any way, it happened when I was 3 months pregnant, and I ended up on the bathroom floor with a sore head where I bumped my head against the wall when I fell. I don't know how long I was out, but from the time I went into the bathroom and the time I came to, it only seemed to be a few minutes. I've come close to fainting from dehydration a number of times, but I feel it coming and either sit down or stay down. I guess some of us are more water deficient sensitive than others. Now I remember to drink plenty of water, but recently I got dehyrdrated after giving myself a soapy water enema to get my stubborn constipation moving. I guess the enema washed my system out as quickly as having diarrhea would have dehydrated me and I was so weak and dizzy, I couldn't get up from the toliet because I knew I'd faint. I had to forget my pride and call my husband to help me to the bed. I had been on a boat outing the day before (in the sun, and drinking beer which dehydrates you more) and the next day I went on a river boat and didn't drink a lot of water to keep from having to leave my slot machine to go to the bathroom. I really paid for that. Any way, I guess you're saying "too much information", but those of us on this board who suffer with IBS seem to have gotten past the embarrassing part regarding some things that happen to us because we're so preoccupied with our sluggish (IBS-C) or overactive (IBS-D) guts, and we're in the same boat about getting better and sharing helpful hints about our health. I'm sure your flag is beautiful and you'll have a story to tell your grand children or other family down the years! I'm also sorry some people could be so callous (the neighbor who saw you faint and laughed). The world is getting so apathetic that recently I fell while coming to work and two security guards outside of a bank watched me on the ground and never offered to help and never asked if I was okay. When I was able to compose myself through the pain enough to get up and limbed toward the guard who was looking dead in my face while I was on the ground, the female guard turned and walked away. I ended up limbing to work and later found that I had fractured my knee cap. Needless to say I'm trying to negotiate with the insurance for the property where I fell (a severely cracked sidewalk), but I was even more hurt that a human being would see a person on the ground hurt and needing help and then walk away. What is the world coming to?P.S. I finally have relief from my IBS-C with the FDA approval of Zelnorm.


----------

